# Anybody Going To PCA National Specialty?



## curlygirlies

Hi. I'm new to the group but would like to know if anybody is going to PCA as an exhibitor, spectator or vendor. It's being held in Salisbury, MD again from April 22-29, 2011. 

For those of you who haven't been to PCA before, it's a very elegant, carefully choreographed dog show with all the trimmings. And, if you like to shop for poodley things, PCA is mecca. 

I probably need to have my head examined but I'm vending there for the 4th time (I'm a dog artist) and exhibiting my 4 poodle girls. It will probably kill me but (ahh) what a way to go! LOL.

Continentally yours,

Lucy


----------



## Feralpudel

curlygirlies said:


> Hi. I'm new to the group but would like to know if anybody is going to PCA as an exhibitor, spectator or vendor. It's being held in Salisbury, MD again from April 22-29, 2011.
> 
> Lucy


Ahhh...PCA is a sore subject at the moment. I went last year for Tuesday (showed in Rally) and Wednesday (drooled over the boys in breed, got Dexter CERFed). I also worked the tracking test, which is held in Elkton, MD. This year I teach on Wed and Thurs evenings and the rest of my schedule is murky, so I don't know how much of it I will make. 

PCA is a real feast of all things poodle. I will cross-post an announcement of a neat event on Tuesday evening that benefits the PCA Rescue Foundation. I went last year and had a lot of fun. 

Lucy, you are very very brave for showing in brace! I have enough trouble managing one poodle!


----------



## AgilityIG

I would LOVE to go some day. I wish they would make it a roving National. Our IG National is FINALLY coming back to the midwest this year and I get to go. PCA would be heaven!! I would love to shop shop shop!!!


----------



## curlygirlies

*About PCA*

To AgilityIG: As you know, poodlesport is highly poo-litical. So is PCA.

I'm an Olympic medalist and former 21y professional athlete. I am accustomed to competing in roving nationals and roving world titles. It's the logical way to make the playing field accessible to a wider body of athletes. But, that said, I understand why they want to keep the PCA venue the same. Salisbury sure puts on a great show for PCA each year and the venue is, well, awe-inspiring. There is no dog show like it anywhere. By maintaining comprehensive control over the venue and the event itself, they (PCA) are able to put on a spectacle each year with few variables. 

Nonetheless, it's unfair to the west coast people/poodles. It is my understanding that PCA changed its dates from June to April back in 2007 to better accomodate poodles flying from the other coast as embargos were imposed to protect dogs from flying in the dangerous heat. 

So...besides poodles, do you have IG's as well? When/where (in the midwest) is their national specialty this year?

Respectfully,

Lucy


----------



## AgilityIG

Hi Lucy,

Yep - IGs are my first breed. IGCA Nationals will be in St. Louis in September this year. They are usually on the east or west coast, but I have managed to go to the Nationals when they were in St. Louis several years ago, Dallas one year and Ohio a few times. 

I would love to go to PCA some time for sure. If anyone goes, I would love to see LOTS of pictures posted!!


----------



## NOLA Standards

Are you poodlephile Lucy???

I LOVE your poodlicous art! Have a set of postcards and several of your pictures saved on my pc.

We'll be getting there on Saturday, to have some down time before the Apricot Red Match on Monday.

Annie should be finished, but Baroness will be showing. I'm also the sucker - er the Raffle Chairperson, responsible for soliciting donations for the raffle and then managing the raffle. (yes, they were really desperate for volunteers).

We'll then enjoy the rest of the week - hopefully snag a ribbon on Thursday  and head home on Friday evening.

Tabatha


----------



## curlygirlies

*To NOLA*

Yes, I'm poodlephile_lucy. Please come find me (look for cloud of white fluff and desperation) and I'll be happy to donate to the raffle each day. 

Where the heck do they hold the red/apricot/brown/silver match? I'm always in sort of a stupor at PCA and have never been able to find it. 

I'm scrambling to put new poodle artwork together for PCA. I drew the attached poodle head study tonight between brush-outs. 

Looking forward to meeting you!

Lucy


----------



## robin

Please forgive me for hijacking the thread for a moment.

Lucy, your work is spectacular! Is it available anywhere other than in person? Etsy or do you have an online presence for ordering?

best,
robin


----------



## NOLA Standards

If you face the front of the building - the color matches are held on the left side.

Monday morning- I believe the brown match starts at 10. They set up 2 rings, decent sized and the club raffles are set up around the rings.

The last match (apricot red) should be around 2 p.m. I think - based somewhat on entries.

Looking forward to meeting you!

Tabatha Waters


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Lucy...that is stunning! Do you have a web site? WOW!

We are hoping to go to PCA next year. All the breeders/handlers here tell me when I see all those specials in the ring, my hair will stand on end. We have way too much going on right now to be able to leave. But...next year is a dream for us.

Best of luck, and looking forward to seeing tons of photos! Keep an eye out for a big white male, Alaman's The Bees Knees. He is shown by Quincy's handler, Chrystal Murray, and he won BIS at the Purina National Saturday and won $10,000!!!!!!! I am pretty sure he will be there.


----------



## curlygirlies

*Artwork and PCA*

To Arreau: The specials in the ring will absolutely make your hair stand on end. At PCA 2007, which was a big bash celebrating their anniversary, I was so excited that I made topknots for myself (photo attached) and wore them. 
Being enormously oversized, I called them Poodle Horns. The funniest thing about the Poodle Horns was when I wore them while vending at a poodle specialty much later that year. People were laughing but all day long but the poodles were just casting understanding glances. After the show, a handler came back inside and told me that her male standard wanted to ask me out! It was tempting, of course, but I declined. LOL. 

To Robin and Arreau: You can see a plethora of poodle and other breed/species art on my photostream at flickr:
poodlephile_lucy's photosets on Flickr
Click on Poodle Art to see poodle drawings/paintings/cuttings and so forth. 
I try to take a new body of work to each PCA. I love poodles so much that it's hardly a chore. 

I really don't sell much online. I was badly burned by Cafe Press. ***WARNING: BOYCOTT CAFE PRESS*** I know a lot
of people sell poodle photos and artwork there and I'll be happy to give you the lowdown but it should probably be in another thread. I have an album dedicated to this on FB. 

Back to showing...I look forward to meeting any/all of you at PCA. Obviously, I'll be offering a hefty discount on poodle art to anybody willing to help me groom the girls on Thursday and Friday (not a joke but laughing out loud)!


----------



## robin

OMGosh those poodle horns are hilarious!


----------



## curlygirlies

*Judging at PCA*

Mrs. Robert Forsyth is the judge for standards at PCA this year. Has anybody shown under her? Does anybody know what she likes in the poodle ring?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

OMG!!!!!Those are fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curlygirlies

*Cookie Man at PCA*

Those of you who have been to PCA have probably met or seen Cookie Man. He has show poodles but is best known for the hundreds (maybe thousands) of cookies he bakes each year for officials, vendors and friends. He pushes them around in a cart. He's also very, very funny. I made him a set of deluxe Poodle Horns with Ear Fringe and he wore them enthusiastically at PCA 2007. 

It takes a pretty secure guy to wear these things by the way.


----------



## plumcrazy

curlygirlies said:


> I have an album dedicated to this on FB.


I'd be interested in seeing this... you can find me on fb - Barb Plum... my profile picture is my poodle!


----------



## Feralpudel

curlygirlies said:


> Those of you who have been to PCA have probably met or seen Cookie Man. He has show poodles but is best known for the hundreds (maybe thousands) of cookies he bakes each year for officials, vendors and friends. He pushes them around in a cart. He's also very, very funny. I made him a set of deluxe Poodle Horns with Ear Fringe and he wore them enthusiastically at PCA 2007.
> 
> It takes a pretty secure guy to wear these things by the way.


Cookie Man rocks! He missed PCA last year but I think he's going to make it this year.


----------



## curlygirlies

*To Feral Pudel*

He's definitely coming this year. He's been IM'ing me about it and says he has hundreds already baked and in the freezer. 

Looking forward to meeting YOU there, too!


----------



## Feralpudel

curlygirlies said:


> He's definitely coming this year. He's been IM'ing me about it and says he has hundreds already baked and in the freezer.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting YOU there, too!


Definitely! Your flickr site is my new favorite way of wasting time--love the captions as well as the fabulous poodle porn!


----------



## NOLA Standards

Hey Feralpudel, I have to meet you, to!

Missy has invited my redheads to share her set-up again this year! We are very honored to be among the elite ringside! 

But, I've also sent in for a number so will also have a set-up back with the normal folks! 

Either way, we should be easy enough to spot! :aetsch:

Tabatha

PS I too saw the news about the Cookie Man being back this year- I think it's in the Poodle Papers...


----------



## curlygirlies

*Something New, Something Blue*

This is Baby Iva Louise. She and Olivia turn 1yo on 3/31/11 so they'll be modeling brand new Conti Clips at PCA. I must admit I'm very, very curious to see what's under all that hair!

I am super-excited about PCA!


----------



## dawns

I think me and my husband will be going for part of the week. This will be our first time going to a poodle specialty. Does anyone have any tips on where to stay, what are definite have to see parts of the show, things like that.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I am seriously tempted to fly out for PCA!!!!


----------



## Keithsomething

I wish I could make it this year!! I'd only be able to go one day, and I think I want to enjoy the WHOLE experience the very first time... so PCA 2012 I'm all about it ;D


----------



## plumcrazy

See you there in 2012, Keith!! (at least I HOPE so - it will be up to David ultimately, but he usually likes to keep me happy, so....) :lol: I told him we should bring the girls and compete in the rally trials - we'll see what a year brings!


----------



## Feralpudel

ChocolateMillie said:


> I am seriously tempted to fly out for PCA!!!!


Go for it, CM! Probably the easiest thing is to fly into BWI and rent a car. Southwest and JetBlue both have big BWI presences, as does United. You can also fly into Philadelphia and drive down that way. 

Do NOT fly into Dulles. The DC metro area has EARNED its "top" honors for horrible traffic, and that area is one big construction zone right now.


----------



## Feralpudel

dawns said:


> I think me and my husband will be going for part of the week. This will be our first time going to a poodle specialty. Does anyone have any tips on where to stay, what are definite have to see parts of the show, things like that.


People seem to like the Days Inn, the Microtel, and the Residence Inn. I stayed someplace cheap last year and it was pretty skanky, even for a cheapskate. I think I might try the Microtel this year. 

The rough schedule is:

Monday: Agility
Tuesday: Obedience and Rally; parade of rescues midday (new this year!); Parade of Titleholders in the evening; Rescue reception in the evening (benefits the rescue foundation; a lot of fun); seminars during the day.
Wednesday: Dog classes
Thursday: Bitch classes
Friday: Specials and intervariety

There are also matches for silvers and reds/apricots on Monday or Tuesday--help me out here, Tab!


----------



## Fond of Poodles

Hey Lucy,

I'll see you there! I'm arriving Tuesday night and will be staying through till Saturday! I'm pretty excited too! Romeo will be making the trip with me, he's looking forward to meeting the girls (and of course I can't wait to give you and the girls a hug in person). I'm a very happy woman! 

I will send you a private message re: accomodations!

Colina


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Well, it's not for sure, but I talked to my mom about it and she thought it would be fun to plan a little DC vacation and go to PCA. How far is the PCA venue from DC?

ETA: Wait a minute. Feralpudel, your schedule doesn't show the 22nd and 23rd. (Fri and Sat. before that following week.) What happens on these days?


----------



## Feralpudel

ChocolateMillie said:


> Well, it's not for sure, but I talked to my mom about it and she thought it would be fun to plan a little DC vacation and go to PCA. How far is the PCA venue from DC?
> 
> ETA: Wait a minute. Feralpudel, your schedule doesn't show the 22nd and 23rd. (Fri and Sat. before that following week.) What happens on these days?


It helps to have a MD map in front of you, because this has everything to do with the Chesapeake Bay. It is about 2-2.5 hours from either BWI or Washington (my part of DC--NW), and you have to make it across the Chesapeake either way. Once you're on the eastern shore, you are on secondary roads and don't make good time (and the cops will gitcha if you do make good time!). 

BWI is about 45 minutes/one hour from DC. So you can think of BWI, Salisbury, and DC as a triangle. 

Oh, and Thursday and Friday and the weekend before: my tracking friends would be very upset with me for leaving that out! The Friday before PCA there is a tracking test. The venue is gorgeous and the judges are excellent (I have worked as a tracklayer). However, it is not near Salisbury, but is in northern MD near Wilmington (Delaware). I can provide more information if people are interested, but I don't want to confuse people (too late, huh?). 

On Saturday and Sunday, near Salisbury, there are WC/WCX and JH/SH tests where you can see poodles in all their swimming and retrieving glory. There is also a fun session to see if your poodle might like field work, and a dinner for the field and tracking participants. 

And just to make your head spin a little more, there is a big show cluster in Timonium MD, near Baltimore that includes poodle specialties that weekend.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Aiy, ay - I'm not sure if this will work because I really want to see the Dogs, Bitches and Specials Wed-Friday but that week is my final week of classes before finals. Also, I'd be missing Millie's first agility class.

What a bummer! Maybe next year!


----------



## Jessie's Mom

plumcrazy said:


> See you there in 2012, Keith!! (at least I HOPE so - it will be up to David ultimately, but he usually likes to keep me happy, so....) :lol: I told him we should bring the girls and compete in the rally trials - we'll see what a year brings!


:Cry: i wish i was going!! that is easter week and i highly doubt i will be able to get there. here's the real kicker for me: i have a house near ocean city, maryland AND i am only about 1/2 hour or so from salisbury !!!! imagine how frustrated i feel....

anyway, maybe there is still a small chance, but it would be at the end of the week and i understand almost everything is over by then - is that true. the itinerary was a little confusing to me.

so maybe 2012 is my year, too.!!


----------



## Feralpudel

Jessie's Mom said:


> :Cry:
> anyway, maybe there is still a small chance, but it would be at the end of the week and i understand almost everything is over by then - is that true. the itinerary was a little confusing to me.


Things kind of reach a crescendo on Friday mid-day, with the BOV and intervariety judging. If you could be there for bitches on Thursday and the specials on Friday, you would see plenty of eye candy (but no performance stuff). I don't know when the vendors pack up, but I'm sure the shopping would still be great on Thursday at least.


----------



## Jessie's Mom

FP, thank you for clarifying that. i am definitely going to try!! if not, better planning for next year.


----------



## Jessie's Mom

curlygirlies said:


> Hi. I'm new to the group but would like to know if anybody is going to PCA as an exhibitor, spectator or vendor. It's being held in Salisbury, MD again from April 22-29, 2011.
> 
> For those of you who haven't been to PCA before, it's a very elegant, carefully choreographed dog show with all the trimmings. And, if you like to shop for poodley things, PCA is mecca.
> 
> I probably need to have my head examined but I'm vending there for the 4th time (I'm a dog artist) and exhibiting my 4 poodle girls. It will probably kill me but (ahh) what a way to go! LOL.
> 
> Continentally yours,
> 
> Lucy


lucy, do you know if the vendors stick around on friday ? i probably won't get down to my house which is about 40 minutes away from where the PCA is until thursday night. feralpudel just mentioned to me there is still some events up until mid-day on friday, so i may try to go even for that short time. just wondering if the vendors hang around that long.


----------



## lcristi

Jessie's Mom said:


> lucy, do you know if the vendors stick around on friday ? i probably won't get down to my house which is about 40 minutes away from where the PCA is until thursday night. feralpudel just mentioned to me there is still some events up until mid-day on friday, so i may try to go even for that short time. just wondering if the vendors hang around that long.


I've recently become aware of PCA and I am thinking about going.
I'm also new to the group and fairly new to Standard Poodles. I've kinda' got the "bug" and want to learn more, more, more about Showing and all things related.
Jessie's Mom I'm upstate now (used to be lower Manhattan). I think our girls are aorund the same age. The look alike. Where is she from?
Chloe is one of Christine's baby's (Boxwood by Oh Holy Knight out of Litt'lanne's Paray Indulgence 5/25/09).


----------



## Jessie's Mom

lcristi said:


> I've recently become aware of PCA and I am thinking about going.
> I'm also new to the group and fairly new to Standard Poodles. I've kinda' got the "bug" and want to learn more, more, more about Showing and all things related.
> Jessie's Mom I'm upstate now (used to be lower Manhattan). I think our girls are aorund the same age. The look alike. Where is she from?
> Chloe is one of Christine's baby's (Boxwood by Oh Holy Knight out of Litt'lanne's Paray Indulgence 5/25/09).


first, WELCOME !! you will LOVE it here. there are so many wonderful people and they are so willing to share their immense amount of knowledge. i am like you, basically new to standards. my jessie was 2 on 12/29. i got her @ 10 weeks old; march 24th will be 2 years ago. i've learned so much from this forum and have made so many connections to so many wonderful people throughout the world. that being said....

i wish i could say that jessie was from the "blank x blank breeding out of XXXXXXX kennel" but i really can't - :disapointed: when i looked for a std pup, i knew nothing compared to what i know now. i thought as long as you buy from a breeder you've got all the bases covered. oh boy - was i wrong. i am blessed that she is, so far, a very happy, very healthy girl. God willing she will stay that way. she is not akc registered and her breeder is not a bad person, she just didn't do health testing or showing or anything. jessie is from south carolina.

i'm thinking of the PCA - i have a house near salisbury, md. just can't make plans so far ahead of time because of the easter holiday the weekend before. 

oh & btw, icristi - be careful of catching MPS - there is no cure


----------



## plumcrazy

Jessie's Mom said:


> be careful of catching MPS - there is no cure


There may not be a cure, but there IS treatment... it's called, "getting another poodle... or two..." :lol:


----------



## Jessie's Mom

plumcrazy said:


> There may not be a cure, but there IS treatment... it's called, "getting another poodle... or two..." :lol:


oh, yes PC - thank God there is a treatment. can't imagine living with that disease and not being able to do anything about it :wink:

and the treatment works all the time..........:amen: wish i could start my treatment now so that i don't have the crazies that you get from this disease when you can't start the treatment


----------



## Jessie's Mom

icrist, MPS means Multiple Poodle Syndrome which seems a lot of spoo owners get. it's probably the only "disease" in your life you won't mind having :biggrin:


----------



## lcristi

plumcrazy said:


> There may not be a cure, but there IS treatment... it's called, "getting another poodle... or two..." :lol:


Thanks! 
Now I get it! What MPS is ; )


----------



## NOLA Standards

MIA

Sorry! ha


Color Matches are Monday! They start at 11. They are on the side, not in the main venue area.

Each of the color clubs also sets up a raffle/silent auction with lots of great stuff you need.

In fact, there are booths and booths of stuff you need at PCA! 

My first year I flew into Baltimore on SW. Rented a car and drove to PCA to see the bitches show on Thursday, drove back to Baltimore and flew out Friday morning.

It was worth it!


----------



## CelticKitti

I live within 2 hours of PCA... I know I'll be driving down one day. I think I'll be going down two. We'll see how bad gas is by then I guess. I've lived here all along and this will be my first PCA.


----------



## Jillian

I'll be within driving distance of this show this year. What is the best day to go?


----------



## PonkiPoodles

curlygirlies said:


> Hi. I'm new to the group but would like to know if anybody is going to PCA as an exhibitor, spectator or vendor. It's being held in Salisbury, MD again from April 22-29, 2011.
> 
> For those of you who haven't been to PCA before, it's a very elegant, carefully choreographed dog show with all the trimmings. And, if you like to shop for poodley things, PCA is mecca.
> 
> I probably need to have my head examined but I'm vending there for the 4th time (I'm a dog artist) and exhibiting my 4 poodle girls. It will probably kill me but (ahh) what a way to go! LOL.
> 
> Continentally yours,
> 
> Lucy


OMG... this is near me!!! Do you have some more info to what the exact location is in Salisbury?


----------



## plumcrazy

Do you know where the Wicomico Youth & Civic Center is? Here's the link to PCA

PCA National: Judges


----------



## PonkiPoodles

Thanks for the link Plumcrazy!


----------



## Abozie76

I will be there Sunday through Friday and counting down every day till then! Super excited!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards

Please everyone, take a few minutes to say hello (if you can find the time! I know it's PCA!)

There will be several of you guys I'll be keeping my eyes open for but in case I miss you or say hello to the wrong person (feel so silly when I do that!) say hello to me! 

I'm kind of easy to spot! I have the red standards :aetsch: narrows it down nicely for you!

We have been invited into Missy's ringside set-up - though I also got a regular spot in the back for when we need to use the dryers.

Tabatha


----------



## amerique2

Hey Tabatha! How about an update on all the goings on at PCA? Have you met any of our PF friends? Did you bring any puppies with you? How was the Red Match and the Silver Match on Monday? I'm all ears!


----------



## NOLA Standards

amerique2 said:


> Hey Tabatha! How about an update on all the goings on at PCA? Have you met any of our PF friends? Did you bring any puppies with you? How was the Red Match and the Silver Match on Monday? I'm all ears!


Haven't seen any PF friends.  Hope to see Feralpudel and a couple of others.

Annie in Parade of Ch today. So fun! Running around that big ring to "Fame" was a really great thing. Annie loved it - and I'm so very proud of her.

Tomorrow is B's day. She won her class in the match - a good start. We'll see if tomorrow we can't place in AOH. She's lovely sprayed up in her continental. Monday was the first time she had been done since being cut into pattern in December (early so she would have hair at PCA! ha).

Brown went Best (of the 3 matches) I believe. I know you can check the ARPC web site for the results of our match. You know I'm bad to only notice the standards :aetsch: sorry!

Pictures and more details as I can. 

It's lots of fun but lots of work! Activities everywhere.

Tabatha

PS A London puppy out of Litilann's Picture This (I need to verify that but my catalog is at the setup) shown by Ann R. went WD today.


----------



## amerique2

Great to hear from you. I've been watching the live PCA feed today and loving it, but it's only the mini and toy ring, so I won't get a chance to see B today. Good Luck and let us hear!

It's been fun seeing the poodles, their clips, how the handlers present them, and what the handlers are wearing. Some of their outfits really complement their poodles and show off their poodles; others I see I wonder "what in the world was that person thinking?" I've had a great time the past two days of my vacation watching but sure haven't done anything productive around the house and yard. But, so worth it! I'm going to really try to plan ahead and make it there next year. A spectacular event, I'm sure!

Well, keep being our eyes and ears there. Wish I could see all the poodle paraphernalia for sale there!


----------



## NOLA Standards

The vendor area is a favorite. The PCA Raffle and the Poodle Rescue Raffle (all the affiliate clubs bring a basket representing their area to be raffled) are also just great!

I have a new set of grooming shears from the Geib both, new bands from the Color Co-ordinated Canine and...my personal favorite- a cut-out of Annie done by LUCY!

Handsdown my favorite poodle artist - she has a booth with the best stuff. It was through PF that I finally made contact with her (thank you PF) though I had admired her art for some time. She told me she'd admired Annie since our PCA ad in PV and wanted to draw her. I sent some hot mess pictures (I'm a horrible photographer) and she did the cut-out. Sooo when I get home, I'm adding another poodle  this one on the porch! ha

Tabatha

PS B looked lovely. We didn't manage a placement - which I really wanted (of course) but we did a nice job and received many compliments, so I'm pleased.


----------



## amerique2

Just how many standards were there in Best of Variety competition??? It looked like hundreds to me. And how the Mrs. Forsyth kept up with all of them is beyond me. Did she judge them in groups and excuse those not in the running? Then bring all the ones she liked back in for the final? Anyway, that's what it looked like she was doing. Do you know the name of the Standard winner? I have been watching off and on all day.


----------



## jasperspoo

I think that London (Jaset's Satisfaction) won. He's co-owned by my breeder and there's stuff on Facebook about him winning.


----------



## NOLA Standards

London took Breed and BOV.

He was amazing.

His pup out of Mattie Best BBE.

Chris offered him as an option for Annie's breeding. (It's so rewarding to have Annie acknowledged as a quality bitch. Reds have not had the options in the past that I have with Annie, and I'm honored).

Ann R's set -up was next to ours. He's (London) a really wonderful boy, and worships her. It's great to see a lovely animal like that - the whole package. I could watch him move all day!

The specials were great to watch. Mrs. Forsythe did a wonderful job organizing and evaluating, and she was very consistent, which was also nice. ** First all the specials came in - then she seperated the dogs and bitches. Dogs in - group split in half - she made the cut- then second group in - make a cut and top cuts back in together for another cut. Repeat with bitches.**

There was a bird in the ring for most of the day. It was great fun to watch the poodles react to it. Not sure if you could see it in the video feed or not.
Joyce Carrelli's (Joyce is very active in the field with her dogs) Crystal was more than fascinated. She was a bit too interested in the bird to stay with her training and I think it cost her the cut, at least, but the crowd rewarded her fascination with the bird with laughter and applause.

Another lovely view was OS BOV. Black standard puppy, black mini puppy and black toy puppy - from one variety to the next, it just looked like the animal "shrunk". They way it is supposed to be!

I love coming to PCA - for many reasons. As a vacation goes, it's a load of work (bathe, dry, clipper, scissor, spray up, bathe, dry, clipper, scissor, spray up and repeat!) but as I leave I'll make my hotel reservation for next year.

NOLA Standards


----------



## amerique2

Thanks, Tabatha, for the great update. You explained not only how Mrs. Forsythe judged BOV as well as why there was a great burst of laughter. I knew something had happened but had no clue what it was. Once I did see a big black "swoop" across the screen. 

I know you're exhausted but also well-satisfied with your showing both in Breed and the Parade of Champions. I'm going to try very hard to make it next year.


----------

